
Go2 playground now supports square brackets for Generics - mrath
https://go2goplay.golang.org
======
mrath
Sample:
[https://go2goplay.golang.org/p/7zFKUcpzhvZ](https://go2goplay.golang.org/p/7zFKUcpzhvZ)

This was posted on reddit

[https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/hvpis5/go2_playgrou...](https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/hvpis5/go2_playground_now_supports_square_brackets_for/)

------
DanAtC
Gross

